# What can you rack pull? Video back up prefered,i will start......300k



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

*How much can you rack pull,from below the knee?*​
100k 13.03%140k 412.12%180k 824.24%230k 824.24%280k and above1236.36%


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thought i would throw it out there for fun,The 330k fail will be added later,as it is taking forever to go up on you tube..lol

I find deads from the floor aggravate my previous back injuries too much and draw the line at 230k or so,but i love these little buggers...enjoy.....

What can you do ?From just below the knee....






GUYS,NOTHING COUNTS WITHOUT A VIDEO,I MEAN I PULLED 500K JUST NOW AND MY CAMERA WAS SO SHOCKED IT DIDN'T WORK FFS


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@noodle1976 can pull 3 ton, expect video........never


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry ,only just worked out how to make it a poll..lol

Over to you guys


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> @noodle1976 can pull 3 ton, expect video........never


 :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nice smile at the end there  Well done x


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Never tried a rack pull will have to give it a go. Strongest dead ive pulled was 210kg, only got a video of 200 though...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3929321651800&id=1842499037&_rdr


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Good going mate  . Iv never done a rack pull , but I do 150kg for 3x5. Will try this tomorrow as its dead lift day and try work out doing a vid


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Nice smile at the end there  Well done x


Thanks buddy x



BettySwallocks said:


> Never tried a rack pull will have to give it a go. Strongest dead ive pulled was 210kg, only got a video of 200 though...
> 
> Nice,it is a great mass builder ,worth a look...
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3929321651800&id=1842499037&_rdr





micky12 said:


> Good going mate  . Iv never done a rack pull , but I do 150kg for 3x5. Will try this tomorrow as its dead lift day and try work out doing a vid


Good man,you will see a difference on overload!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Rack pulls for me tomorrow. Depending how I am feeling I will pull 200kg or 220kg at 83kg.

I will hold off my vote for a few weeks though and try get a vid of something bigger as everything is progressing nicely so far.


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never done video while training, most done is 280kg for 5 reps, always been strongest part of my deadlift the lockout so always got on with rack pulls.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Never tried a rack pull will have to give it a go. Strongest dead ive pulled was 210kg, only got a video of 200 though...
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3929321651800&id=1842499037&_rdr


Nice lift


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

200kg from mid shin video is on my you tube channel


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

390kg on silver dollar

360kg from 19 inch

340kg from 17 inch with no straps too






EDIT JUST SEEN ABOVE KNEE ON OP SORRY


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

c



Rick89 said:


> 390kg on silver dollar
> 
> 360kg from 19 inch
> 
> ...


I wondered what your lift would be buddy,superb stuff.

I promise you it was below knee mate,as in your lift the bar flex brings it up to knee as it lifts,it also appears as i have added weights the flex in the bar has lifted it more to mid knee,than it started at ,no biggie realy,i will re-do video one notch lower and stand corrected!...i have no reason to lie,it is not a comp,just fun..My failed 330k here for a laugh


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Well over 400kg above the knee, 300-320ish from below.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> c
> 
> I wondered what your lift would be buddy,superb stuff.
> 
> I promise you it was below knee mate,as in your lift the bar flex brings it up to knee as it lifts,it also appears as i have added weights the flex in the bar has lifted it more to mid knee,than it started at ,no biggie realy,i will re-do video one notch lower and stand corrected!...i have no reason to lie,it is not a comp,just fun..My failed 330k here for a laugh


good lifting mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Use about 200kg now but think there's a vid of me on YT pulling 300kg Think there's one of my cousin reppin 260 as well











Pins were a bit high though.......... and I was very fat haha

Not sure on vids as at work and YT is barred


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Gj mate jw but was that E.T at the end laughing?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

200-210kg @ 80kg


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pulled 270kg from pin out position in rack,right on the bottom stops,still want 330k from just below knee soon as poss then my goal for this year is 350k.So using the lowest position to build a stronger base to power me off the stops ,when i do.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Are you supposed to hitch a rackpull? In that case I can do over 400kgs.

I rackpull 3/4 inch below my knee, 220 between 5-8


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

220kg x 8 recently at about 80kg maybe slightly less

Deadlift has gone horrendously weak recently, reckon I'd struggle on 180...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wasp said:


> Are you supposed to hitch a rackpull? In that case I can do over 400kgs.
> 
> I rackpull 3/4 inch below my knee, 220 between 5-8


Mate I don't think and without intending rudeness here,you could move 400k one inch..if you can video it for us then I take. It back


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Mate I don't think and without intending rudeness here,you could move 400k one inch..if you can video it for us then I take. It back


I can't. I'm taking a dig at all the hitched rack pulls I see


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wasp said:


> I can't. I'm taking a dig at all the hitched rack pulls I see


Lol fair play..I am about due to have another go..been doing trapbar deads from floor and upto 320 so should smash my 350 goal with luck! Just getting over flu first...


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I forgot all about this thread. Pulled a 380kg partial last night si suppose I can cast my vote in the top group now 

Edit - No I fvcking didn't. 280kg. Bloody phone!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RS86 said:


> I forgot all about this thread. Pulled a 380kg partial last night si suppose I can cast my vote in the top group now


1

Need video mate,you know the rules on ukm


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Iv done these twice in my whole time of training but they were a lot lower than my deadlift the movement itself feels awkward for myself but i will be adding them in more now to get better at them.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

6 plates no straps below knee level, stopped doing them though wrecked my hands too often and i train too frequently for them to recover quickly enough


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zyphy said:


> 6 plates no straps below knee level, stopped doing them though wrecked my hands too often and i train too frequently for them to recover quickly enough


Use straps then...


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't rack pull......


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Thought i would throw it out there for fun,The 330k fail will be added later,as it is taking forever to go up on you tube..lol
> 
> I find deads from the floor aggravate my previous back injuries too much and draw the line at 230k or so,but i love these little buggers...enjoy.....
> 
> What can you do ?From just below the knee....


You sure that's below the knee mate? That's a tiny ROM lol seems pointless.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

How tall are you? I have never done one rep max on anything really, but well done on the weight, not well done on the jeans in a gym though, I do racks I think I have done 180kg for 10, I'm 53 now and don't think I would be that keen to find out these days, too much like asking for an injury!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> You sure that's below the knee mate? That's a tiny ROM lol seems pointless.


Looks more like at the knee to me.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

340kg for 3 from about 2 inch below the knee. But that was over a year ago. Ive lost both size and strength since then.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

biglbs said:


> 1
> 
> Need video mate,you know the rules on ukm


 That was a glorious typo. I pulled 280kg not 380kg. Oops.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> You sure that's below the knee mate? That's a tiny ROM lol seems pointless.


When I loaded the bar it was below knee,as the weights moved up the bar flexes,so it ends up on the bottom of knee cap,all irrelevant now anyhow,i pulled 290k from the pin out and in the pan position (lowest it will go),I will get someone to film it next week from there with 300k,happier now?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

freddee said:


> How tall are you? I have never done one rep max on anything really, but well done on the weight, not well done on the jeans in a gym though, I do racks I think I have done 180kg for 10, I'm 53 now and don't think I would be that keen to find out these days, too much like asking for an injury!


I am 6'5" mate,i always train in Jeans,have done for 38 years,well known for it ,pmsl,in summer shorts come out pmsl,I am 51 ,check out my journal,i train heavy most of the time TBH


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

tried these today and could just move 180k for 5 reps, something about that starting off the floor is weird, can DL 200kg for reps from a 6" negative with less effort but i just couldnt get the jist of these. gonna keep trying them and see if they get better, interested to see what the big fuss is about them


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> tried these today and could just move 180k for 5 reps, something about that starting off the floor is weird, can DL 200kg for reps from a 6" negative with less effort but i just couldnt get the jist of these. gonna keep trying them and see if they get better, interested to see what the big fuss is about them


They should be a good mass builder for you,as normally you would shift more weight therefor busting more fibres ,but oh man,dunno what to say lol


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

biglbs said:


> They should be a good mass builder for you,as normally you would shift more weight therefor busting more fibres ,but oh man,dunno what to say lol


thats what i thought on it, help thicken up the core with the bigger weights, i think its just from my sport where i generate a tonne of explosion from a deep squat so i find it hard to get that in such a small RoM. did highlight a weak point for me to get rid of though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> thats what i thought on it, help thicken up the core with the bigger weights, i think its just from my sport where i generate a tonne of explosion from a deep squat so i find it hard to get that in such a small RoM. did highlight a weak point for me to get rid of though


The great thing is you can start at many different height s to hit these sticking points, I have worked down to the bottom of pan,effecting most of available ROM


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

Wasp said:


> Are you supposed to hitch a rackpull? In that case I can do over 400kgs.
> 
> I rackpull 3/4 inch below my knee, 220 between 5-8


You mean pounds?

If you are only doing 220 for 5-8 I can't see you even been able to pick 400 off the pins.

Not that I'm out to goad anybody but it seems to far fetched to me, hitched or not.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

biglbs said:


> When I loaded the bar it was below knee,as the weights moved up the bar flexes,so it ends up on the bottom of knee cap,all irrelevant now anyhow,i pulled 290k from the pin out and in the pan position (lowest it will go),I will get someone to film it next week from there with 300k,happier now?


Not happier now but I will be after that vid lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Not happier now but I will be after that vid lol


Bless you,get the popcorn and a comfy seat,i am even pulling 320k off the deck in a trap bar now,this is an old thread in my world of constant improvement on the road to awesomeness ,when you gonna come to sarfend and see how old people cope?Pmsl....litteraly,age ya see


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Bless you,get the popcorn and a comfy seat,i am even pulling 320k off the deck in a trap bar now,this is an old thread in my world of constant improvement on the road to awesomeness ,when you gonna come to sarfend and see how old people cope?Pmsl....litteraly,age ya see


Big lift ba, nice! I seriously might pop down soon mate, need some deadlifting tips and motivation so someone with your experience might be able to help! If your back don't give out that is!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> You mean pounds?
> 
> If you are only doing 220 for 5-8 I can't see you even been able to pick 400 off the pins.
> 
> Not that I'm out to goad anybody but it seems to far fetched to me, hitched or not.


Sigh, read my response to biglbs

Big touchy you, hmm?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Big lift ba, nice! I seriously might pop down soon mate, need some deadlifting tips and motivation so someone with your experience might be able to help! If your back don't give out that is!


Teehee,I have been not using a belt until now,it has built a fooking core mate,like Iron,no more back probs touch wood,you are welcome any time ,if I can help in any way ,I am forgetting so much these days WHAHHAHHAHAHHHHAAAAA!

I will even get you a steak in!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Teehee,I have been not using a belt until now,it has built a fooking core mate,like Iron,no more back probs touch wood,you are welcome any time ,if I can help in any way ,I am forgetting so much these days WHAHHAHHAHAHHHHAAAAA!
> 
> I will even get you a steak in!


Yeah I don't lift with a belt unless going over 5 reps lmao best way to build a strong lower back and core! GET YOUR SIRLOIN OUT!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah I don't lift with a belt unless going over 5 reps lmao best way to build a strong lower back and core! GET YOUR SIRLOIN OUT!


Without sounding rude it is 28 day RUMP!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Without sounding rude it is 28 day RUMP!


Mate I'm always open for a good rump!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Mate I'm always open for a good rump!


See Pm mate


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

View attachment 167578


Correct starting position? Or go 3" lower on lowest pin holes?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Here you go,from the lowest position possible /pins out 300khttps://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/114710941234270517289/albums/6124694965611349585/6124694967427189810


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> View attachment 167578
> 
> 
> Correct starting position? Or go 3" lower on lowest pin holes?


Lets get rid of doubt and just pull the pins so it is in the pan,saves all this messing about....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I am doing rack pulls on Thusday, will possibly make a sh1te quality video using my phone to post. The numbers won't be impressive, it will be the first time doing them in a year or so.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> I am doing rack pulls on Thusday, will possibly make a sh1te quality video using my phone to post. The numbers won't be impressive, it will be the first time doing them in a year or so.


Well.....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

biglbs said:


> Well.....


I did 110kg for reps. I didn't film it, i didn't see the point, lol. The only good thing I can say about them is they were below the knee.


----------

